# Victor Sinclair Connecticut Churchill Cigar Review - A mild workhorse



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a box of these some 4 yrs. ago and really enjoyed them. In a sampler pack with 2 V.S. my tastes have changed, I prefer stronger cigars. Th...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Connecticut Churchill Cigar Review - A mild workhorse


----------

